# A poodle loving man



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes my husband definitely loves poodles. Even when they are totally being goofy, madly inelegant or just hoping to share his breakfast. Of course he doesn't always appreciate me following him and the poodles around with my camera. Betty Jo and Jenny on the other hand love getting their pics taken.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

These pictures really make me miss my Taffy! Your girls look quite a bit like she did. What I don't miss are the "undies":laugh: They are too cute, the little beggars!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! He is a good sport! Those girls are goofballs. Love the position of Jenny in the first shot. She really is a dog that enjoys her calisthenics!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol I love Jenny, look at her all sprawled out on the floor XD


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Bless a man who can eat his eggs and toast with such quiet calm while being stared at by two such lovely bitches!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Sutton Bend said:


> These pictures really make me miss my Taffy! Your girls look quite a bit like she did. What I don't miss are the "undies":laugh: They are too cute, the little beggars!


Thank you. I've got to agree about the undies thing though. They do have things to be desired. Oh well its worth it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ha, ha....Just like my house!! Your husband looks thrilled about having his picture taking while eating his breakfast. :rofl: The ladies are lovely!
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww how sweet!

You hubby sure likes the couch too LOL!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> LOL!!! He is a good sport! Those girls are goofballs. Love the position of Jenny in the first shot. She really is a dog that enjoys her calisthenics!


Yes if I ever got into some of the positions that they get into I'd never get out of them lol.


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

Your poos are just gorgeous. Enjoyed seeing the hubby with them. Thanks for sharing. My husband loves Bella to death. When he's home Bella is all his. He walks her even if I have the feathers in her hair, LOL. Not many men will do that.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> lol I love Jenny, look at her all sprawled out on the floor XD


Thanks they are both goof balls from time to time and willing to do almost anything for a rub!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Bless a man who can eat his eggs and toast with such quiet calm while being stared at by two such lovely bitches!


He's used to it. They don't do that with me but they know that sometimes its profitable with Tom. I think he's the only one that they suggest sharing with unless of course anyone else offers lol.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Ha, ha....Just like my house!! Your husband looks thrilled about having his picture taking while eating his breakfast. :rofl: The ladies are lovely!
> _


Thanks, he does complain from time to time about excessive picture taking lol.



Olie said:


> Aww how sweet!
> 
> You hubby sure likes the couch too LOL!!


The couch is his favourite place to sit inside. The rest of the day he is often out working on something in the shop covered in grease or fiberglass or some such yucky thing and really not fit to play with the dogs. Not to mention the fact they aren't allowed there. 




BellaDella said:


> Your poos are just gorgeous. Enjoyed seeing the hubby with them. Thanks for sharing. My husband loves Bella to death. When he's home Bella is all his. He walks her even if I have the feathers in her hair, LOL. Not many men will do that.


Tom loves our poodles and Betty Jo is his heart dog though Jenny is working hard on becoming first in his affections. He loves to fight with them as well as cuddle. He also takes them with us all over the place. I'm so blessed with my poodle loving man.


----------

